# Too hot to trot!



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2009)

Found it interesting during the recent hot spell that I'm not too good at coping with running in hot weather. This was my first real experience of it since diagnosis, as at this time last year I wasn't even allowed to walk too quickly as they thought I'd had a heart attack in hospital.

I've never particularly liked running in hot weather because of the obvious things like dehydration and the bright sun makes me feel a little queasy. But now, with diabetes, I've found that I can't distinguish the light-headed feeling I get from a hypo, and that totally spoils the run. Moreover, it does seem to drop my BS, whereas normally it will be stable or increase/decrease slightly. So, much as I love the nice weather, I'd rather have a cool, drizzly day to go out running in!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know if it will help but runsweet.com is a web site my DSN told me about, that Sir Steve Redgrave is involved in, or at least the doctor/trainer who has worked with him and other professional athletes with the big D is in. I haven't fully looked at the site yet myself.


----------



## aymes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm with you on that one, I generally love the sunny weather but when I'm running it's a totally different story, I can hardly manage anything if it's really beating down. Went running in the pouring ran yesterday, much nicer!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2009)

aymes said:


> I'm with you on that one, I generally love the sunny weather but when I'm running it's a totally different story, I can hardly manage anything if it's really beating down. Went running in the pouring ran yesterday, much nicer!



Haha! Yes! I used to run home from work, and some evenings I would be standing at the door of the office block, in my shorts and t-shirt, with the rain absolutely pelting down! I'd take a couple of deep breaths and off I went! Always figured that I would be soaked in sweat by the time I got home anyway, ready for the shower, and liked the challenge Better than standing in some miserable, rain-soaked bus queue!


----------



## aymes (Jun 8, 2009)

definately, although I have had several times when passing cars have splashed puddles in my direction, and sure it has been deliberate on occasion!


----------

